

Missing plane lost, Malaysia says - wozniacki
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-26716572

======
nhangen
This whole thing just feels 'off.'

Perhaps I'm jaded by the past few years of disinformation and spying, but I'm
starting to believe that there's more to this story than meets the eye and
because of that, we may never know what happened.

Wag the Dog comes to mind.

In any case, I find it strange to make this determination having not have
found the plane.

~~~
ditoax
I think it is more that the media have gone crazy in covering the story. There
was so much misinformation being published that had no solid evidence behind
it. I think it was pretty clear that something awful happened and that plane
was lost after crashing into the ocean. All of the stories of it being
hijacked and then flown and landed somewhere were all pretty crazy theories.
Possible sure but only a very small possibility. It was far more likely to be
some kind of failure in the aircraft and/or pilot error similar to the
AirFrance crash a few years ago.

The pilot suicide theory is probably the most likely after a failure/error
IMHO.

